# 7D or 60D,



## Snook55 (Sep 21, 2011)

im in the market for a new camera and im not very concerned about the amount of megapixels but i do want i hight fps. obviously the 7d has a higher fps, but what else does it offer? i am looking for a body only and will be shooting everything from sports to landscapes and everything in between. 

if possible i would like to know first hand what you have thought of your 7d or 60d and why it may be a good camera for me. i have t1i now and want the bigger bulkier more professional camera that these two models offer. basically what are the pros and cons of the two cameras from your perspective?



thank you


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2011)

The 7D is the better camera overall - professional build quality, backbutton controls and size - in short its better than the 60D and the specs even show this. The only advances the 60D has are that its video mode is more refined and offers a few more options and it has the flippy tilty LCD screen. Otherwise its a stopgap between midrange and rebel series which means it lacks some of the midrange pro build that the 7D has. 


Lenses are also critical and if you've the option of better glass and a 60D or a 7D and weaker glass the former option would be a strong consideration; though of course time factors into this and saving for better glass is always an option.


----------



## Bronny (Sep 24, 2011)

I had this problem 4 months ago. It was a toss up between the two and in the end I went with the 7d. Its a decission I have not regretted at all. The camera is a good solid camera. You won't regret it


----------



## Snook55 (Sep 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Sep 25, 2011)

Disclaimer - I am NOT a pro... Take this with a grain of salt.

I have the 50D and am very impressed with its abilities and build quality (for the difference in cost compared to the 7D). However, the 60D (the successor to the 50D) does not have quite the same build quality...  Its still a very good camera.

Now if only I could learn to use it.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 25, 2011)

I had the same problem about a month ago  So I went to a camera shop and played around with both cameras and talked to a store guy. I went for 7D for these reasons: 

- I liked its build better - it's heavy, bulky, pretty much like a tank, just feels really good in my hands
- The viewfinder was better for me too - it's bigger and more comfortable for me to use since I just can't learn to completely close one eye and yet see everything well with the other..
- more AF points
- I was rather sceptical about the LCD

So, I've had 7D for about a month and I looooove it <3 there are still many things to learn since I jumped from 450D but it's a great camera..and the speed is amazing!


----------

